# Torture?



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

:ihih: :devil: :ihih:
 I dont think so 










AAAHHHHHH !!!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

are they gravey bones i spy? aw bless what a good trick, can't believe they lasted for the length of two pics! such a cutie x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pic!! thats so cruel:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

lol! aw bless what a good boy!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL -  - :thumbup:
Great trick - can't believe he lets you do that:thumbup:
Really made me laugh.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

lol great trick, He looks like he is thinking..... if I dont look at them they are not there!!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Haha Natik fabulous pictures...*


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

What a good boy!!!! Fab pictures!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh god how cruel :lol::lol: thts gr8 x


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 28, 2008)

pmsl!!! gravy bones dont last long enough in our house to do that!!!!!
Im starting to get two little chunkys!!!!!!!:sneaky2:


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

hehe gr8 picture made me lol x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

AlexT said:


> are they gravey bones i spy? aw bless what a good trick, can't believe they lasted for the length of two pics! such a cutie x


yep...gravy bones 

thanks all for the replies :thumbup:


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

hes not even drooling, what a good boy, are they real bones ?


----------



## 2rob1 (Mar 4, 2009)

haha thats a well mannered dog you have.

stick them inbetween the toes of my dogs and they'll eat there own feet off for them. :thumbup1:


----------



## chaza80 (Feb 17, 2009)

ha ha made me chuckle, what a good boy??:biggrin:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol, what a good boy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

lol, great pics....beautiful dog.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I have to try the same with maya but i have my doubts she will last for as long as cobi did lol 
Thanks for the comments :thumbup:



mckitty said:


> hes not even drooling, what a good boy, are they real bones ?


they are the pedigree gravy bones dog biscuits


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

hahahahahahaah!!!! Great stuff! And incredible handsome dog! :thumbup:


----------



## Pollyanna580 (Mar 4, 2009)

Excellent picture:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thank u


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

He is bootiful natik and so well behaved


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

great photos Natik


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks  

yes, he can be well behaved but sometimes he is just silly


----------

